# pigeon earrings???



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

For those who have pigeons as pets... here's a way to show your appreciation to them. Pigeons get treated with a fasionable earrings. I believe this is being done in Syria...

Check this out...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eeek. Please tell me those are clip ons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think pigeons are just beautiful by their nature, they don't need any jewelry to make them beautiful.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is kinda fascinating and weird at the same time....how are they attached?...was there any info with the pic?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Weird. I think that would be dangerous.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I just found it while i was searching for photos. No info other than that person who took the pictures stated that he was in Syria... I believe they are popular there and are mostly placed on the Dewlap pigeon breed. Not sure how they are hanged.....


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would'nt put such things on my pigeons, and I don't think that my pigeons would tolerate it if some other human did that to them, but those are only my pigeons, I can't speak for all the rest.
I also know that my pigeons don't prefer hair dye either!
How do I know?
I talk to my pigeons Every Day!!! More than I talk to humans on Pigeon Talk!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ND Cooper said:


> I would'nt put such things on my pigeons, and I don't think that my pigeons would tolerate it if some other human did that to them, but those are only my pigeons, I can't speak for all the rest.
> I also know that my pigeons don't prefer hair dye either!
> How do I know?
> I talk to my pigeons Every Day!!! More than I talk to humans on Pigeon Talk!!!


I don't get it about the hair dye?....oh and we call "coloring" now days


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Earrings & Jewelery*

Earrings & leg Jewelery is very popular in Lebanon and Syria and some other countries of the Middle East on all breeds. I dress up my birds with them. Bells, beaded rings, barrels just slip onto the leg. The earrings just pierce through the skin. Dangerous? How? They get used to them in no time.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Eeeks that still sounds painful to me...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's just one more thing to get caught up on something. It's dangerous. Why put something like that on a bird. I think we do enough to them without that!


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I have been doing this for over 20 years with my birds and I fly them as well. I have never had any "dangerous" hang ups or any problem what so ever. It is more dangerous to them when you fly them due to Hawks and Falcons or someones unkept dog gets into the loft and kills many of them. I am proud of my pigeons and take very good care of them and keep them in top condition.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But why would you want to pierce something like that through their skin? That can't be good. And they are beautiful enough without it.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

To heck with the pigeons wearing those "pretties", I want some for myself
Daryl


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well my intent here was to pass some first hand knowledge along on the jewelery tradition that is used by pgeon faniers in other parts of the world. It is up to you how you feel about this and it is not as cruel as it is being made out to be. 

So how many folks here gave and/or received jewelery yesterday as gifts? Rings, neckless, EARRINGS? Isn't your, wife, girlfriend, daughter, boyfriend pretty without?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

dewlap1 said:


> Well my intent here was to pass some first hand knowledge along on the jewelery tradition that is used by pgeon faniers in other parts of the world. It is up to you how you feel about this and it is not as cruel as it is being made out to be.
> 
> So how many folks here gave and/or received jewelery yesterday as gifts? Rings, neckless, EARRINGS? *Isn't your, wife, girlfriend, daughter, boyfriend pretty without?*


Interesting point there, dewlap! 'Course, then again, I DID choose to pierce my ears. Back at 'cha: did you give your pijies a choice? 

And, yes, I know other parts of the world do this. I think we all have our own feelings about the practice and I'm not trying to start an argument. My question just seemed a natural response to your question.

And, DARYL...I AGREE...Wouldn't mind some of those jewelry beauties for me...even if I can't fly...except in my dreams!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello dewlap1
I have seen many animals "decorated" to show off their beauty and understand that it is your custom. 

My one question is how are they put through the skin?  Don't you worry about infection?

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

thank you EgypSwiftLady,

I Love and enjoy my pigeons, I would never harm them! I am a 3rd generation pigeon fancier. It seems today we are so cirtical of one another and want to protect us from facts and customs. 
Anyway, alittle alcohol just like if you vacinate your birds. Pinch the skin, it doesn't seem to hurt them, they go on, not like humans.

Oh , by the way I posted some photos of my swifts on ours "my swifts" post.
Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

dewlap1 said:


> thank you EgypSwiftLady,
> 
> I Love and enjoy my pigeons, I would never harm them! I am a 3rd generation pigeon fancier. It seems today we are so cirtical of one another and want to protect us from facts and customs.
> Anyway, alittle alcohol just like if you vacinate your birds. Pinch the skin, it doesn't seem to hurt them, they go on, not like humans.
> ...


I myself appreciate you sharing not only the jewelery but the pictures of your birds too , they are amazing looking birds ,thankyou


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well thank you so much for the kind words. I am glad you enjoyed my birds and enlightenment of different things out there. What breeds do you have?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally would not choose to put earrings on my birds, but the bells and leg rings are neat.  All the jewelry is beautiful, nonetheless. It makes me want to try to make some, LOL. This is your culture, and I respect that. It's very interesting!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My ears aren't pierced either  I have enough holes, haha. I do agree with not letting the pigeons outside, because there is a good chance of it getting caught up and ripped out. One good reason I don't want a belly button ring...get caught on your shirt and... OUCH


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you the same way with tatoo's? I was going to pm you that but ur message box is full.





conditionfreak said:


> If someone had an ethnic history of horse fighting, dog fighting or cock fighting, would it be deemed okay because it is their heritage and custom?
> 
> I don't see too much of a problem with attaching jewelry to pigeons that are not turned loose to fly outside. As long as there is no piercing involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes. I spent eight years in the military and 27 years as a cop, and I do not have any tattoos.

It started out that way, for religious reasons, but now I am no longer religious.

Ever see an old dead female in her coffin, with wrinkled up old tattoos. Looks like crap. Nice way to go out, with your grandchildren remembering you like that.

Just old and cranky, and set in my ways. Before you ask, I also believe that spiked and/or purple hair, four inch long fingernails and face lifts are ridiculous also.

Everyone wants to be noticed. They turn themselves into cats, pin cushions and freaks of nature, just for attention. How about actually accomplishing something worthwhile, to get noticed? Volunteer to help the elderly or teach children to read, or even volunteer to help clean the local humane society.

But noooo...It's much flashier to pierce your eyelids, spike your hair and get the whole right side of your face tattooed.

Silly humans indeed.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Just food for thought: Is decorating your pigeon that different from breeding them to the point of crazy body types and feather patterns? Seems like breeding pigeons with physical extremes makes them more vulnerable than an ear ring would.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't resist adding my 2 cents to the mix, Conditionfreak.

My parents felt the same way you do. I feel the same for those who take things to the extreme, but that's their choice.

Had to wait until I was on my own before getting my ears pierced and used self piercing errings. I _looooved_ wearing errings but I have small earlobes and clip ons hurt! Have never been sorry I pierced my ears (_one_ hole each, btw! )

Got my first tattoo at 60. An Ankh and Eye of Horus underneath and Mr. Squeaks next to them on my right forearm. A cat's head with a small mouse with attitude looking up at him on my left forearm. Both are just above my wrists. I wanted to see them rather than using a mirror to look behind me! 

Also took into consideration the aging process. Women who have a rose tattoo on the breast are gonna end up with a long stemmed rose...eventually.

I won't have to worry about being seen in a coffin as I plan on becoming a crispy critter. 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Can't resist adding my 2 cents to the mix, Conditionfreak.
> 
> My parents felt the same way you do. I feel the same for those who take things to the extreme, but that's their choice.
> 
> ...




 You go girl!! I Gotta agree with you Shi!!!! :


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> You go girl!! I Gotta agree with you Shi!!!! :



MANY THANKS for the support, Robin...

_but,_ I gotta ask:

Do agree with the pierced ears part? 
OR, the Tattoos part? 
OR, the crispy critter part? 

OR, ALL of the above! 

Sorry, Robin, but the temptation to ask was just toooo much for me...rofl

Wishing you and ALL your many critters LOVE AND HUGS, as always

Shi


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Dewlap, i think it is a wonderful tradition, the u-tube videos i have seen of the lofts doing it are amazing! It is custom for some people to do it.
AND these people take GREAT care of their birds, you can see how clean the lofts are, and how GREAT the birds look. NO WAY it is more risky than racing or loft flying. RIGHT ON DEWLAP!!!!!! Dave


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you Dave and the few others that did not find this offensive. Its nice to see that there are still folks out there that are open to learn about pigeon keeping in the rest of the world.

Dave you are so right about those fellow fanciers in the Middle East and how they keep their birds. I have had some tapes from both Lebanon and Syria from friends of mine showing some many different lofts and how they love their birds. I have learned so much from these brother fanciers so far away, but still don't have what they have with their pigeons. Such control, its amazing to see. The birds are let out and the keeper can walk about them and they do not fly. Then with a command up they go, then another and down they come, over and over again. I seen them fly in the dark too! All top quality birds, no cross breeds, and in top shape, all sporting Jewelry as well.

Bill


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are welcome Bill. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Putting these stuffs are personal preferences. I don't believe it hurts the birds. This thread also gives me insight about people's view on different cultures. LOL! People should be exposed more to different cultures and to see a bigger picture instead of just one's owns view.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, again I have to say "I want some of those pretty things for myself" I have pierced ears (that's all that's pierced). I can't imagine putting those on my pigeons, heck, I have pee-wee little figuritas, they'd be tripping over the pretties. I do have to say, the pigeons with the jewels are so beautiful, and I'm sure are safe and happy when going by what I see in videos.
I do have a tattoo, got it in 2009, at the age of 55, for my brother, fighting cancer. It's also in a place where you'd never see it unless I showed it to you (leg, knee level) I have a needle phobia, and worried about having this done, and must say, it was super easy, and not that uncomfortable.
Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> MANY THANKS for the support, Robin...
> 
> _but,_ I gotta ask:
> 
> ...



All of the above


----------

